
The first YouTube streaming of a freediving competition captured by drone - postila
http://www.cmas.org/news/new-era-has-been-opened-in-free-diving-by-cmas
======
postila
The very short video posted in CMAS news doesn't fully reflect the awesomeness
of what's been done. The full recordings of one of the competition's days can
be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyWBhcQJNY4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyWBhcQJNY4)

Truly fantastic video of freediving competition. It reminds me awesome NASA TV
with their live streaming of spacewalks.

I've never seen so well-organized coverage of a freediving event: good video
quality, deep camera going back and forth to 100+ meters, amazing live
comments. Various styles, athletes' errors underwater and at the surface, and
breathtaking mystery of free fall – the video carries all the details.

Good to see how the combination of modern technologies can be used to achieve
such results with relatively low costs.

